# Kosher Kush and Cataract Kush



## NorCalHal (Mar 29, 2013)

Has anyone grown these out yet? I am just finishing a run of both. Stellar plants and genetics.

The Kosher Kush (aka Jew Gold) is a sure winner. The pheno I ended up with is awesome. Smells and tastes just like a great OG, but with far better yields, far better then an average OG.

The Cataract is also amazing. Fast Finisher (7 weeks) and big producer.
Talk about stackin' caylx's...wow. This strain claims 99% indica, and I have to agree.
I will take some pics today and post em up.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 29, 2013)

let's see---lets see---nch :icon_smile:


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 29, 2013)

Just got back from the room, took some pics.

I have Kosher, Cataract and some Chem '91 rockin' right now, getting close to da chop!


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 29, 2013)

First 3 pics are the Cataract, the next 2 are Chem '91 and the last is the Jew Gold


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2013)

NICE looking Girls Little Brother. All yur stuff looks great though,,so these dont suprize me.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 29, 2013)

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 29, 2013)

Those Rock *NCal*

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks like heavy buds.. Nice.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 29, 2013)

never disappoint---you have always been my hero NCH---thanks for the eye candy


----------



## stevetberry (Mar 29, 2013)

Those are beautiful.  Are you still using CO2?  What Breeder are those from?


----------



## NorCalHal (Mar 29, 2013)

This is my first run at the Cat and Kosher, so I had a little nuit issue with the Kosher,but she still produced well...so far.

I am not sure the genetics, but I think it is from DNA or Reserva, I was gifted these cuts after my buddy found the cool pheno. I love it, folks go thru beans and give me the keepers to run.

Yes sir Steve, I ran elevated CO2 thru week 5 of flower on these.


----------



## stevetberry (Mar 30, 2013)

Steve was my first dog and I loved teaberry gum when I was a kid, that is how I got my screen name.

Love to read your posts, I am mainly just a lerker but sometimes chime in.  I have been growing for over 3 years with the same setup and almost have it dialed in perfect.  I have considered adding CO2 but am hesitant.

My main goal now is to find the best breeders to order some seeds from.  My go to plant now is Serious Seeds AK-47 and I am looking for some fire that produces good to go with it.


----------



## cubby (Mar 30, 2013)

Totally Tasty......you know your........."stuff".


----------



## WrEkkED (Mar 30, 2013)

I have been really considering ordering that kosher kush for my fall grow. You said you had nute troubles at first. What kind of problems did you find with them?

They look like they finished out amazing. You'll have to let us know how they smoked!


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome Dude  :icon_smile:


----------



## lovbnstoned (Apr 1, 2013)

can  cO2 b used all the way thro from Gro to the end of flowering,  I hear it suppose to help the Growth n Flowering  is that true ??  :bong2:


----------

